# Thoroughbred Yearling Height



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

13.1 and 14 are just fine for TB colt. A lot of them slow down a little as they approach a year, then grow again as 2-3 year olds. Give him time. He's got some LONG cannons and a lot of space between his knees, so he's got tons of time and space to grow. You might try doing a string test on him. I dont know how accurate they are, but they're fun to try anyways xD

We have a TB colt who was 13.1hh as a new four month old. BIIIIG baby. He grew for a while, leveled out, grew some more, and is now about level again for now. His dam and sire were both over 16hh and he string tests to be around 16.2-16.3 I think. I believe last time we measured him, he was 15.2 and he's 19 months old now. 

Adversely, we also have a TB filly who is 16 months old and sorter than your boy is right now, but she string tests to be 15.2. Granted, she was stunted, but not all horses grow at the same rate  

Your colt is very handsome by the way. I love his color.


----------



## trackstar (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks, hopefully he levels out eventually cause his butt is way up there lol. And the funny thing about his color is that he is actually not a light bay. Underneath all that baby fluff he is actually dark bay, nearly black.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I measure from the cornary band to the center of the knee in inches.
ie. 15 and1/2 inches equals 15.2 hh. 16 inches equals 16hh. work every time. you can also do it on adult horses


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

He may be 16hh


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

That sounds about normal, I work for a woman who has 7 yearling tbs right now. The tallest is right around 14.2 right now.

I would try the string test I've found it to be pretty accurate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

He looks like he needs a good worming to me. And way too thin also.

Has he got teeth that need work?

If he has not been getting adequate feed, he will not get to the height he would have with good feeding. Stringing will work though, but need to get more weight on him.


----------



## trackstar (Mar 10, 2013)

......


----------



## trackstar (Mar 10, 2013)

Palomine said:


> He looks like he needs a good worming to me. And way too thin also.
> 
> Has he got teeth that need work?
> 
> If he has not been getting adequate feed, he will not get to the height he would have with good feeding. Stringing will work though, but need to get more weight on him.


He is on a good worming routine at the moment. When I adopted him he was full of worms and we have fixed that. His weight is just fine for an 11 month old at around 500lbs. His teeth are perfectly fine.
He is out on turnout 24/7 with plenty of grass and fresh hay. He gets good quality feed in the morning and late afternoon.


----------

